# world record walleye for sale



## Rick Davis (Oct 7, 2002)

www.nipawinjournal.com/story.php?id=167004
From the looks of this fish it don't look the best of jobs on the mount. For a world record I would have made sure it was competion quality. Could be
just the pic but the the fish I caught at tobin didn't have that much white.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yeah gotta agree with the mount, never trust a taxidermist with a mullet!!!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

I always thought this was the world record. How does his 18.3 pounder beat this 22lb 11oz monster?


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Ice fishing world record.


----------

